# Veneered, Gel Stained, and Lacquered



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Laid new cherry veneer inside the cabinet doors, as well as the cabinet boxes and kickboard. Had to gel stain to get an even coat with the frames/drawer fronts beings alder.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good! 

I think your on to something with the whole re-facing thing. Not many companies do that in this area and it takes a somewhat special skill set to make the cuts right and finish things off proper without bubbling of the veneer etc. 

Keep up the good work! 


P.S.
Do you have access to an HVLP sprayer?


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I used PSA veneer for the larger areas, its much easier and cleaner to install. Used heat activated veneer edging for the fronts of the boxes. 

It took 1 4x8 sheet of cherry veneer to do the fronts/backs of the doors and the cabinet. Cut my labor cost down as I didnt have to sand very much but it did increase my material cost. 

I bought a cheaper siphon gun this past winter I ran off my compressor to see if its something I would invest in. Set up times were longer and the mixing ratio stuff was a pain. Shot this with my graco 395pc with a FF 310, I bought a 25ft hose for this machine which made a huge difference in making it easier to work in tight spaces. and it took less than 1/4 gallon to prime.


----------



## beatjunkie (May 30, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

